
 YouTube videos capture huge Syrian protests - igriot
http://dock-of-bay.blogspot.com/2011/06/youtube-videos-capture-huge-syrian.html
======
dkarl
The video is a black rectangle for me. Can someone post a YouTube link?

~~~
amock
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FByfSsvKVzc>

